# Prayers & Good Vibes Needed Please



## crewsk (Jan 9, 2007)

TC (my son) has been having some problems with his right hip for about a week, he can't put all his weight on it & he's been complaining of a sharp pain from his hip to his knee. Well, we took him to the doctor Monday & were told that his range of motion in that hip is not where it should be so we have an appointment with a orthopedic (sp?) surgeon Thursday afternoon to see what's going on. The main reason the doc wanted to do this instead of x-rays is because 3 summers ago TC sprained the same hip & he wants to be sure that there is no fluid on the joint or anything else. He didn't specify the "anything else" so I'm assuming he meant cartlidge damage or something of the sort. TC is pretty upset about this because if something is wrong, it means that he's not going to be able to finish the basketball season.


----------



## MJ (Jan 9, 2007)

Prayers and good vibes comin your way Crewsk. Lets hope nothing is wrong!


----------



## pdswife (Jan 9, 2007)

Prayers and hugs to you and TC.  Hope all is well soon!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 9, 2007)

_Darn Crewsk, that is just awful...Poor TC, I send hugs and prayers to you for him and fingers crossed, there is nothing serious, so he can finish his basketball season. Poor guy..I hate seeing children in pain and being dissapointed...Wish I could take it away for him._

_kadesma_


----------



## crewsk (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks MJ, pds, & kadesma! 

He went to basketball practice tonight with a promise from his dad (he's the coach) not to let him do too much.

Kadesma, I wish I could take it away too.


----------



## amber (Jan 9, 2007)

I'd still get a new xray since his last one was three summers ago.  Orthopedics is a good idea as well, but two totally different points of view, so an xray would substantiate what if anything the ortho doc recommends.  

I wonder what the correlation is between the hip and the knee.  I only ask because approx. 10 years ago I injured my knee while working out in the gym, and now on the same side, my hip gives me trouble.  He's young, so I would definately pursue an xray otherwise your son could have life long problems.  I sincerely hope your son TC has good news.  Prayers to you and TC.


----------



## crewsk (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks Amber, I'll keep that in mind. Another reason the doc didn't go ahead with an x-ray is because he said more than likely it would just show a normal looking hip & won't tell us anything. I'm just trying to figure out what the ortho doc is going to do to find out what's wrong. 

I don't know what the correlation is between the hip & knee. My guess would be it has something to do with the muscles & all being connected from one to the other.

TC has a very high tolerance to pain so I know that since he's complaining about it, it's really hurting. Another thing is, just how long has it been hurting & he's not said anything. He didn't really complain until about 2 weeks after he sprained his hip the first time. Also, 2 summers ago he broke his thumb on a Friday morning & didn't say a word about it until that night when it had already swollen up & turned black, he just stayed outside & played all day.


----------



## middie (Jan 9, 2007)

Poor Tc. I hope it's nothing serious Crewsk.


----------



## crewsk (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks middie!


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 9, 2007)

Dear Crewsk,

Any mention of doing an MRI??  That will tell a lot-----far more than any xray ever will.  Your son sounds like a real trooper with a very strong threshold for pain......Relaxing in a warm tub  or whirlpool with epsom salts will help in the meantime.  Good luck and keep DC posted as to his condition.  Prayers all around.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 9, 2007)

Big hugs going out to TC!!!!!!!!!!  I can't say much else except good luck and hope whatever it is is fixed asap and know that I am thinking about you.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 9, 2007)

It could be a really bad sprained muscle in basically the butt area were the big muscles in the rear connect to the top muscles to the back leg these are really deep big muscles.The reason I know is I have pulled these same which also causes a pinched nerve I have pulled these muscles in the past and have had the same symptons.Im thinking the same pain from hip to knee is sciatica which is a pinched nerve which also causes a a burning and numbing feeling in the front of the leg plus pain.As a matter of fact I just did the same injury in Texas when someone spilled some water on the floor and my right leg shot out from under me that hurt so bad.It was a miserable drive from Texas as the driving position in my truck just made it hurt more cruise control did not help cause its the position you are sitting in.The only relief I got was to stop the truck and get out and stand that stopped it right away.
Then I could drive maybe another 50 miles before having to stop again.
Nothing a good chiroprator cant fix.
Let me know if this sounds familiar if so no surgery needed.
But I must say it takes a long time to heal
I say chiropracter is because when you jerk your body that hard you also become out of alignment you will know if you seem to think one leg is shorter then the the other when you walk and you also feel like your back is a bit twisted.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 9, 2007)

Our thoughts are with you.  Hang in there, kids are pretty resilient.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jan 9, 2007)

All my hopes and prayers.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jan 9, 2007)

expatgirl said:
			
		

> Dear Crewsk,
> 
> Any mention of doing an MRI?? That will tell a lot-----far more than any xray ever will. Your son sounds like a real trooper with a very strong threshold for pain......Relaxing in a warm tub or whirlpool with epsom salts will help in the meantime. Good luck and keep DC posted as to his condition. Prayers all around.


 
You stole the words out of my mouth regarding the MRI.  Crewsk.....if it were one of my boys I'd stress that I wanted this test done.  Many things don't show up in xrays and CAT Scans that can be found in MRI's.  My thoughts and prayers are definetely with him and your family.  Please keep us posted. Huge Hugs to you and a gentle one for TC.


----------



## Dove (Jan 10, 2007)

Crewsk
It has been a year last Oct. since I had the hip replacement and i still have problems. My last visit the Doc offered a shot of whatever because he said it could be a Bursa Sac. I told him not this time. Lets give it more time.

Let the Ortho. Dr. decide what is next.
Marge


----------



## crewsk (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Expat & Sizz, his regular doc didn't say aything about an MRI, I'll have to wait to see what the ortho says. 

JPM, that does sound a lot like the pain he's having. My dad had sciatica and after many visitis to a chiropractor, had to have surgery. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it is just a pulled muscle or sprain. 

When he woke up this morning, his knee was locked into place. It took about 30 min for him to be able to get it to bend enough to get out of bed.


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 10, 2007)

Poor TC!  He's had a rough run of it lately.  I'm glad you're able to get in to see a specialist quickly.  Hopefully that will get TC on the road to recovery fast!  Sending big hugs to all of you!


----------



## crewsk (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks PA! I feel so bad for him. It seems that as soon as one thing is over, something else hits him.


----------



## Reanie525i (Jan 10, 2007)

Crewsk - Prayers and hugs coming your way - PM me if you need to vent or or a shoulder to lean on - Irene


----------



## crewsk (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks Irene, I really appriciate that!


----------



## sattie (Jan 10, 2007)

Added to my prayer list!!


----------



## crewsk (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks sattie!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh no, your young man has been having it rough this winter isn't it...  I am sure he will be put through MRI (magnetic resonance imaging) scan, then chances are they will find out exactly what is the problem right away.
I am pretty sure (though I am not a doctor) with a proper treatment, he can keep on playing hoops, but if he needs to rest for a while, you need to assure him it needs to be done so he will be able to play in much better shape without any worry later.  I really hope it won't be anything serious all the same, and things will get much better for him!!


----------



## crewsk (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks urmaniac! I never can remember, is the MRI the one where they put you in the big tube thing or is that a CAT scan? He was on crutches for a week and a half when he sprained his hip & that didn't seem to slow him down. He'd stand on the front porch and swing back and forth over the steps. It scared the bejeebers out of me!!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 10, 2007)

Yes, that's it... you have to stay inside a big tube for about an hour, very still... it maybe a good idea to make him get up in the morning very early so he will just go to sleep inside!  It will take amazingly detailed images of the structure of the targeted body part.  
Whoa, what a spirited boy he is, or daredevilish should I say... I think somehow they get it into their heads that it is their job to keep their mamma worried to bits!


----------



## crewsk (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks Pook!

Urmaniac, luckly he can go to sleep anywhere at just about ay time, especially if he gets bored or has to be still for a long time. He'll be up early in the morning anyway because he has to go to school for at least the first part of the day.
 Yes, he is a little daredevil. He was out riding his bicycle this summer, hit the neighbors mailbox with his shoulder, flipped off, got up & right back on his bike. If it weren't for times like this, I'd think the child was made out of rubber!


----------



## crewsk (Jan 11, 2007)

Update on TC's hip: The ortho doc took x-ray's which showed a perfectly normal hip & knee. Due to the limp and pain that TC has been experiencing and also the limited motion the doc found in the hip, he said it is inflimation & put him on Naproxen twice a day. He has to go back next Thursday to be re-checked unless he gets worse before then. He said that TC could still play basketball as long as the pain wasn't too severe for him.

Thank you all for your thoughts & prayers, I really appriciate it!


----------



## pdswife (Jan 11, 2007)

Good good news!!!


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 11, 2007)

All my vibes heading your way!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 11, 2007)

_Wonderful news crewsk, If he allows it give him a big hug for me and_
_make sure TC has a full tummy before he takes the naproxen..It can irritate the tummy._
_hugs,_
_kadesma_


----------



## crewsk (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks pds, Tat, & kadesma!

Kadesma, I'll give him the hug from you, we're at home so he doesn't mind getting hugged on too much. My mom said the same thing about the Naproxen. It'll help too that he's on Zantac for acid reflux.


----------



## corazon (Jan 11, 2007)

That's great news!  Glad to hear it wasn't serious and I hope he's up and at em in no time!


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 11, 2007)

Great news, crewsk. Sorry I missed this.
Give the little {ahem, I mean, big} guy a hug for me too. I'm glad that it seems to be an easy fix. Good thing he can still play too.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 11, 2007)

Phewwww!!  I am relieved just as TC must be!!  I bet he can't wait running on to the court but try to keep him from being such a daredevil for a while, at least he completely heals!!


----------



## Half Baked (Jan 11, 2007)

Great news, Crewsk!  

Glad there won't be a long time off the court!


----------



## crewsk (Jan 11, 2007)

I'll pass on the hug to him TG! 

He was extremely happy when the doc said he could still play. The boy's team only has 6 players on it as it is & they have to have 5 of them on the court at all times. They have a game Friday night and he can't wait to get out there.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jan 13, 2007)

Good news Crewsk.  If by chance he doesn't improve I'd really stress the MRI as xrays don't pick up everything. 

I'll give you an example: I know someone that was in a car accident and their chest hurt severely. The xrays didn't show anything and neither did the CAT Scan but finally she was able to convience the doctor to do an MRI and turns out her sternum was broke.  So ultimately she had to suffer all that time and deal with health care personnel that thought she was exaggerating.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 13, 2007)

Somehow I missed this thread until now.  I'm glad TC is feeling a little better.  I pray that he continues to heal and is back to 100% very soon.

 Barbara


----------



## Michelemarie (Jan 13, 2007)

Great news! Get the basketball ready!


----------



## crewsk (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks Sizz, Barbara, & Michele! He's walking better today than he has in a long time. He had a basketball game last night & begged to stay in the entire game. He did say that his hip was hurting when he got up this morning, but after being up for a while & moving around, he was fine.


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Jan 14, 2007)

My prayers are with you and your family.  I am glad to hear that things are improving.  Best of luck on a speedy recovery!!


----------



## imcory (Jan 15, 2007)

Just reading this post but I'm glad that I can send up prayers of thanksgiving, Crewsk, that your son is doing better. Continued blessings and praises will be sent in your family's behalf for your son's speedy and complete recovery.


----------



## crewsk (Jan 24, 2007)

Update on TC's hip...Hubby took him back to the ortho last Thurday to be rechecked. I have to take him back tomorrow because the doc wasn't happy with his progress. If he's still not pleased with it tomorrow, we'll discuss further options.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 24, 2007)

Keeping my fingers crossed that you hear good news!


----------



## mudbug (Jan 24, 2007)

hope everything works out OK for TC, crewsk

hugs from mud


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Jan 24, 2007)

Darn, that stinks!!  I will continue prayers for you and your family.  Keep us updated!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jan 25, 2007)

Thoughts and prayers Crewsk!  Please keep us posted.........poor lil guy! Give him a gentle hug for me.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Jan 25, 2007)

Thinking of you and your son and hoping and praying that all will be well.


----------

